# Forum Chat Problems



## Null (Sep 4, 2014)

I am addressing problems with our forum's chat. Put all complaints here.

_Every time_ you encounter an issue, make a reply. People apparently have been having problems and not talking about it which pisses me off.

Example of a report would include the problem, your solution. your browser (including version if IE), your operating system, and about how long you'd been in chat.

I.E.
"Chat stopped updating.
Refreshing the page worked.
Chrome
Windows 8.1
About 5 minutes."


----------



## Foulmouth (Sep 4, 2014)

Its pretty minor but sometimes clicking on the names brings up normal text rather than bold.
Also I can't see the members in chat box .(I'm using IE7)
This is all since 2 hours back when you were working on it.


----------



## EI 903 (Sep 4, 2014)

I find that when I open chat, an explosion of homosexual autism sprays forth. Any suggestions?


----------



## EI 903 (Sep 4, 2014)

I use Chrome, btw.


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Sep 4, 2014)

Foulmouth said:


> Its pretty minor but sometimes clicking on the names brings up normal text rather than bold.
> Also I can't see the members in chat box .(I'm using IE7)
> This is all since 2 hours back when you were working on it.


I'm having the same problems since I logged on at about 7:45 AM EST on Firefox 32.0.


----------



## CatParty (Sep 4, 2014)

maybe a second chatroom is needed?


----------



## A-Stump (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm not having troubles with chat specifically but this morning the forum refused to load at all until I restarted the router. I'm not really sure why, every other site and application that used Internet worked perfectly fine.

Also I'd never even had that kind of notification before.


----------



## Null (Sep 4, 2014)

Foulmouth said:


> Its pretty minor but sometimes clicking on the names brings up normal text rather than bold.
> Also I can't see the members in chat box .(I'm using IE7)
> This is all since 2 hours back when you were working on it.


Is there, like, any way I can get you to not use IE7? The forum and the Internet at large no longer support IE7.




Ronald Raygun said:


> I'm having the same problems since I logged on at about 7:45 AM EST on Firefox 32.0.


What names trigger this and what does this mean? You just get "@ Null, " in the textbox?




A-Stump said:


> I'm not having troubles with chat specifically but this morning the forum refused to load at all until I restarted the router. I'm not really sure why, every other site and application that used Internet worked perfectly fine.
> 
> Also I'd never even had that kind of notification before.


What? What notification?


----------



## A-Stump (Sep 4, 2014)

Null said:


> Is there, like, any way I can get you to not use IE7? The forum and the Internet at large no longer support IE7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was a notification saying something along the lines that I wasn't connected to the internet and needed to restart my router. But I was and it wasn't the typical message when I actually do have router issues. 

It only affected the forums, but it did let me in momentarily when I used an alternative url (I think a link to the lolcow board and something) then it locked me out again almost immediately after I posted in chat.


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Sep 4, 2014)

Null said:


> What names trigger this and what does this mean? You just get "@ Null, " in the textbox?


I distinctly recall seeing it happen with Hellblazer. It only happened a small fraction of the time though, it wasn't constant, and I wasn't posting very frequently in chat this morning.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Sep 4, 2014)

Ya, chat did the not-bold thing to me some this morning too. But I noticed when Gaygun said in chat it didnt show up bold for him, it was bold for me. Its like, something only the person posting can see?


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Sep 4, 2014)

Disregard that. I'm a sped. Here's what its doing


----------



## Dee (Sep 4, 2014)

Darky assures me he clicked Smutley's name, so yes it's happened to me too.
Chrome on Windows 7


----------



## LM 697 (Sep 4, 2014)

I am banned from chat.


----------



## Null (Sep 4, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> I am banned from chat.


No you are not. Screenshot your index page.


----------



## Null (Sep 4, 2014)

The issue with names randomly becoming unbold should be fixed. If you still encounter it after refreshing, let me know.


----------



## Dee (Sep 4, 2014)

The Knife typed something in chat and I saw it for like .3 seconds and then it disappeared, leaving a blank after her name.


----------



## Holdek (Sep 4, 2014)

Gear grinders' texts are showing up in chat now
No solution
FireFox
Windows 7
Immediately


----------



## LM 697 (Sep 4, 2014)

Holdek said:


> Gear grinders' texts are showing up in chat now
> No solution
> FireFox
> Windows 7
> Immediately



Post who grinds your gears in this thread and we can disable them.


----------



## Holdek (Sep 4, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> Post who grinds your gears in this thread and we can disable them.


I will PM you a link to a YouTube video where I name names.  Please do Not share with Anyone.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Sep 4, 2014)

This happens when I view the chat while on my phone. It turns black when I scroll, including the auto scroll that happens when someones makes a new post in the chatroom.


Galaxy  S5, Android 4.4, Firefox mobile browser.



Spoiler


----------



## LM 697 (Sep 5, 2014)

Same.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Sep 5, 2014)

Cute Anime Girl said:


> This happens when I view the chat while on my phone. It turns black when I scroll, including the auto scroll that happens when someones makes a new post in the chatroom.
> 
> 
> Galaxy  S5, Android 4.4, Firefox mobile browser.
> ...


I would also like to use these caps to point out another srs problem in chat. 
I keep getting bullied. Pls fix this.


----------



## CatParty (Sep 5, 2014)

FramerGirl420 said:


> I would also like to use these caps to point out another srs problem in chat.
> I keep getting bullied. Pls fix this.




stop being a lolcow


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Sep 5, 2014)

Chat stopped updating
Refreshing worked
Chrome
Windows 8.1
I'm using a VPN
A while... it's happened twice in the past five minutes.


..... Also sometimes when I post it posts on chat and the text still remains in the chatbox thingy


----------



## Smutley (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm now seeing messages in chat from users that I have on my ignore list versus the greyed out *gear grinder*

Chrome, in both OSX and Windows 7.


----------



## Null (Sep 5, 2014)

Ignored users will now be properly ignored.

Chat should stop breaking randomly. If it doesn't, please press F12 after it stops and screencap your console. If you don't know how to do this don't worry about it.

Haven't tested the mobile issue.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Sep 7, 2014)

I tagged you at a post and it was like "*@Null* null"


----------



## Null (Sep 7, 2014)

hurrhurrhurr said:


> I tagged you at a post and it was like "*@Null* null"


are you sure you didn't, like, write "null" after clicking my name


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Sep 7, 2014)

Null said:


> are you sure you didn't, like, write "null" after clicking my name



Considering I'm sober rn, 88%


----------



## Connor Bible (Sep 14, 2014)

Banned from chat.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Sep 14, 2014)

Connor said:


> Banned from chat.


----------



## Null (Sep 14, 2014)

Connor said:


> Banned from chat.


That feature appears to be working normally.


----------



## exball (Sep 14, 2014)

Connor said:


> Banned from chat.


----------



## LM 697 (Sep 21, 2014)

I can't see messages for some reason.


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Sep 29, 2014)

So I don't know if this is an already-known issue or something, but just to be safe I figure I better post it.

Chat timestamps randomly stop working. It'll work fine for a couple hours or so, but eventually the only timestamp that shows is "A moment ago - " followed by the text of the message. Refreshing seems to fix it though. I've included before/after screenshots below, hidden in spoilers.

This happens on both my Windows 7 desktop, and my Windows 8.1 Laptop.



Spoiler: Before refreshing











Spoiler: After refreshing


----------



## CatParty (Sep 29, 2014)

my problem with chat is that ronnie is there


----------



## Null (Sep 29, 2014)

XenForo automatically updates timestamps when you utilize its code properly.
WeeabooChat does not utilize its code properly.

Which is why I'm replacing it. Eventually. One day.(TM)


----------



## TL 611 (Oct 12, 2014)

Chat doesn't autoscroll if you're zoomed in reallllly far.


----------



## RV 229 (Oct 12, 2014)

Chat doesn't autoscroll for me at all.


----------



## Null (Oct 13, 2014)

I've done 2 things.

1) MOTD messages no longer display on the index page.
2) MOTD changes now display in chat along with username and avatar.

Thank you for helping me help you help us all.


----------



## Null (Oct 14, 2014)

bugs



Melchett said:


> Chat doesn't autoscroll if you're zoomed in reallllly far.


I'll look into it.



Cyan said:


> Chat doesn't autoscroll for me at all.


Browser information please.


----------



## RV 229 (Oct 14, 2014)

Null said:


> Browser information please.



Firefox 32.0.3


----------



## exball (Oct 14, 2014)

Please rename chat the tunnel. Tunnel Snakes rule.


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Oct 20, 2014)

Chat sometimes will randomly decide to scroll up a line when someone posts a new message.

I'm not sure if this is a problem with WeabooChat but it seemed worth bringing up anyway.

Windows 8.1 laptop - Firefox 32.0.3


----------



## OBAMATRON (Oct 24, 2014)

What is the current requirement to get into chat?


----------



## exball (Oct 24, 2014)

waynes world said:


> What is the current requirement to get into chat?


You have to make Chris shit his pants and email Null the proof.


----------



## CatParty (Oct 24, 2014)

waynes world said:


> What is the current requirement to get into chat?


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Oct 25, 2014)

waynes world said:


> What is the current requirement to get into chat?


Serious answer, I believe 20 posts and 10 likes/positive ratings.


----------



## TL 611 (Oct 27, 2014)

Cute Anime Girl said:


> Serious answer, I believe 20 posts and 10 likes/positive ratings.


I thought that but Wayne has over those requirements. There's probably some time limit like a week in there too, he joined Thursday.


----------



## Null (Oct 27, 2014)

I change the setting constantly.

Currently:
10 posts, 20 likes, 3 days.


----------



## Null (Oct 29, 2014)

I changed something in chat last night that may help with weird scrolling issues. Let me know if they still happen.


----------



## TL 611 (Nov 2, 2014)

Null said:


> I changed something in chat last night that may help with weird scrolling issues. Let me know if they still happen.



Am still experiencing scrolling issues when zoomed in 125%, in chrome. It's not a major issue tho. It doesn't bug me that much and tbh I'm only zoomed in because I'm too lazy to get closer to my monitor


----------



## Watcher (Nov 2, 2014)

Melchett said:


> Am still experiencing scrolling issues when zoomed in 125%, in chrome. It's not a major issue tho. It doesn't bug me that much and tbh I'm only zoomed in because I'm too lazy to get closer to my monitor


Zooming in tends to break things with most websites


----------



## Dalish (Nov 2, 2014)

Is there a certain amount of time you have to be active to access the forum chats?


----------



## Null (Nov 2, 2014)

The promotion system doesn't appear to be working anymore. You should be well above the limit. The system doesn't even see that you have 1 post, though. This is kinda pissing me off.


----------



## Dalish (Nov 2, 2014)

Ah, all right, no worries. I'm locked out of the forum chat/off topic sections, sorry!


----------



## exball (Nov 2, 2014)

Miraak said:


> Ah, all right, no worries. I'm locked out of the forum chat/off topic sections, sorry!


>tfw Miraak can't even see Elder Scrolls threads yet.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 2, 2014)

It's fine. Just use this as a cut off. They should have to pay for chat


----------



## Null (Nov 3, 2014)

I've "updated" the chat to the latest version of the weeaboo's chat for a particular reason. This is the last time I'm ever doing that. I have to remerge a bunch of shit back into the mod and until then it's going to function a lot shittier. There's a reason I'm doing this.


----------



## Null (Nov 3, 2014)

okay so most of the shit is put back together. i'm sure there's bugs. let me know if you find any.

I'm not sure how I'm going to deal with the multiple rooms. I'm not sure what rooms I'm going to have. Give suggestions.

And no I don't think I can have sidebars in the second rooms. Rooms cannot have individual permissions. All the chat mod does is pull and assign numbers to messages based on the room. Room 1 is 1, Room 2 is 2, etc. Rooms do not exist as entities. They do not have names and have to be templated manually. There is nothing fancy about this change.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Nov 3, 2014)

Clicking any room in /popup mode takes you to the full-page mode.


----------



## Watcher (Nov 3, 2014)

Null said:


> Give suggestions.


Have a deep thoughts room? That way if people just wanna sperg around in chat they don't have to see a wall of text about politics and stuff.


----------



## Null (Nov 3, 2014)

KatsuKitty said:


> Clicking any room in /popup mode takes you to the full-page mode.


There's nothing I can do about that without coding custom shit. I may just take it out of popup.


----------



## Glaive (Nov 3, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> Have a deep thoughts room? That way if people just wanna sperg around in chat they don't have to see a wall of text about politics and stuff.



"Calm Down Time Room"
"Sperg Central"
"Your Opinion is Wrong Corner"
"Time Out Zone"


I kid.  Because I really do like the idea of leaning towards almost temp chats that could steer specific discussions to them when needed.  This could be for your "serious discussion", a livestream chat meetup, ect.
This is better than trying to split the userbase into smaller portions who would only squat in only one room over another.  Having a bunch of general chats might do that over time as people start gravitating towards certain groups.  Although, chat is so fast at sometimes it might be a good way to divide traffic.  

Also "Supporters Chat" would be another incentive for people to buy supporter status.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 3, 2014)

I agree with supporters chat. The general chat is great idea too. But the second could be event specific say if a cow is here or if there is a chris video or jace stream so people can sperg about those without interrupting the flow of the general chat


----------



## Holdek (Nov 3, 2014)

When I click the smilies icon it opens up all the smilies in a vertical instead of horizontal row.


----------



## Holdek (Nov 3, 2014)

One idea is just to have "Chat 1" and "Chat 2" as both general chats and see if people organically move when one room becomes full, preoccupied with one topic, etc., and people can move back and forth as desired.


----------



## Clown Doll (Nov 3, 2014)

The ability to turn off the sound notifications for new chat messages seems to be missing or unlabeled and the sound is annoying as heck.



Holdek said:


> One idea is just two have "Chat 1" and "Chat 2" as both general chats and see if people organically move when one room becomes full, preoccupied with one topic, etc., and people can move back and forth as desired.


This is honestly imo a better idea than having a bunch of chats on a specific set of topics.


----------



## Holdek (Nov 3, 2014)

Clown Doll said:


> This is honestly imo a better idea than having a bunch of chats on a specific set of topics.



It would probably easier to set up and work the bugs out of, too, at least for the short term.  And it can always be added on to/made more specific later if it becomes apparent that it's desired after using the more simple version.


----------



## CatParty (Nov 3, 2014)

I don't think this experiment is working as the conversation is the same in both rooms (


----------



## Mauvman Shuffleboard (Nov 3, 2014)

CatParty said:


> I don't think this experiment is working as the conversation is the same in both rooms (


By which you mean nobody's talking in the second room and the entire conversation took place in the main room.


----------



## LM 697 (Nov 3, 2014)

Make it so you have to pay to post a message in chat.


----------



## exball (Nov 3, 2014)

CompyRex said:


> Make it so you have to pay to post a message in chat.


----------



## Strewth (Nov 29, 2014)

Whenever I use the forum from my phone the chat just appears empty. Sometimes when I refresh it fixes it, but not always. This has only happened since the DDOS attacks, so wondering if it might be a Cloudflare issue?

Pic of what I mean:


----------



## Null (Nov 29, 2014)

Strewth said:


> Whenever I use the forum from my phone the chat just appears empty. Sometimes when I refresh it fixes it, but not always. This has only happened since the DDOS attacks, so wondering if it might be a Cloudflare issue?


Caching issue will investigate tomorrow


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Dec 3, 2014)

This has only happened twice and is easily fixed by refreshing the page, but occasionally the  emote just shows up like this.  Like I said, once I refreshed it was fine, I just found it odd.
Edit: also some of the avatars aren't showing.


----------



## Null (Dec 3, 2014)

FramerGirl420 said:


> View attachment 10213 This has only happened twice and is easily fixed by refreshing the page, but occasionally the  emote just shows up like this.  Like I said, once I refreshed it was fine, I just found it odd.
> Edit: also some of the avatars aren't showing.


This is because of Cloudflare's DDoS protection. No matter what domain you use to access the forums, smilies and avatars are from kiwifarms.net -- if Cloudflare hasn't issued you a security token (which you won't get from kiwifarms.net), then you'll see broken images.

This only happens during attacks.


----------

